# Am I diabetic or just an idiot?



## Jamieb_uk (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi - I'm Jamie, a total newbie here and, to be honest, unsure if I should even be bothering you guys!

Here goes...

I'm a 42 year old bloke, 5ft 8in, about 13 stone. I have suffered from Ulcerative Colitis resulting in my having my colon removed and a permanent stoma about 5 years back. Because of my condition I get dehydrated quite often and, when I remember, I drink Lucozade Sport Isotonic to keep my minerals level. I also have issues with low phosphate levels.

I occasionally have dizzy spells/slight blurred vision and nausea which I put down to the dehydration.

Over this past week or so though I have really noticed an increase in my thirst and, apparently another diabetes symptom, I seem to be a bit sore 'downstairs'.

My father-in-law is diabetic and gave me a prick test this morning (after I'd drunk maybe 400ml of Lucozade first thing).

The reading was 24.6. He looked a little concerned and said that it should normally be between 4-9 (or something like that).

Should I be overtly worried? am I diabetic? was this just the lucozade causing a spiked reading?
I've got a doc's appointment in about 10 days but should I try to get in sooner? Drinking electrolyte drinks is part of my regular routine; as well as eating jelly babies/marshmallows to help with my stoma 'output'.

Sorry if I've been too graphic or waffled on too much but I'm just a bit worried this is something else I'm going to have to 'manage' going forward - any advice or words of wisdom would be gratefully received.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Jamie, not sure I will be much help but didn't want to leave you with no reply for too long. You are certainly eating and drinking lots of sugary products. That blood sugar reading is indeed very high but on its own it's not very useful. The length of time between drinking the lucozade and testing is one factor but in light of all the symptoms you mention it seems sensible to seek a doctor's advice on Monday. At the very least they can then organise a fasting blood glucose test so that results would be ready for your other appointment. That would involve a blood test at the doctors or hospital before you have eaten (or drank when it comes to sugar loaded drinks) anything.

I hope you can be reassured soon. Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 17, 2016)

And obviously if you feel worse over the weekend or start vomiting get some advice before Monday.


----------



## Jamieb_uk (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Flutterby - it was probably an hour or so before the test that I drank the lucozade - I guess I just wanted to understand if it can go that high on people without diabetes specifically because of a high sugar diet or recent intake of Glucose such as Lucozade.

I'm self employed working on-site (quite a distance from the docs) at the moment so not sure if I can get to an appointment too quickly - I have had an awful headache today but don't think that's a related symptom. I think I'll try to get my father-in-law to test me again in a day or two after a period of fasting. Thanks for replying - nice to meet you. J


----------



## bilbie (Sep 17, 2016)

There maybe an issue, most people never see readings of 24. I would cut the sugars and use another method for potassium and stoma, till I saw the Dr.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 18, 2016)

A reading of 24 is frankly pathological, there's no maybe about it. Please stop drinking lucozade completely. Please stop consuming sugary products. Please see your doctor as soon as possible. This is a matter of urgency if you don't want to end up in hospital, as you certainly will if you continue as you are. I know this sounds dramatic, but I've seen people die from drinking Lucozade, and more than once. If that frightens you, then be assured that is the intent.

This is the same advice as Bilbie and Flutterby gave, but with the gloves off. Please follow it, for your own good. Very best wishes for your continued health, and I sincerely mean that, but 10 days is far too long a wait to see the doc.


----------



## Owen (Sep 18, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> A reading of 24 is frankly pathological, there's no maybe about it. Please stop drinking lucozade completely. Please stop consuming sugary products. Please see your doctor as soon as possible. This is a matter of urgency if you don't want to end up in hospital, as you certainly will if you continue as you are. I know this sounds dramatic, but I've seen people die from drinking Lucozade, and more than once. If that frightens you, then be assured that is the intent.
> 
> This is the same advice as Bilbie and Flutterby gave, but with the gloves off. Please follow it, for your own good. Very best wishes for your continued health, and I sincerely mean that, but 10 days is far too long a wait to see the doc.


Mike is 100% correct. At 24 you are severely are risk of DKA, any random reading of 11mmol or higher should be investigated, but at 24 you could end up in a coma.


----------



## Owen (Sep 18, 2016)

Jamieb_uk said:


> I have had an awful headache today but don't think that's a related


If you become light headed out feel nauseous then call 999, explain that you had a bg of 24mmol.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 18, 2016)

When I had a BG reading of over 20mmol/L it was suggested that I attended hospital. I was diagnosed with type 2.

Anyway, like the others have said, I'd limit the sugary/carb stuff as much as you can and get an earlier appointment with your GP just to be on the safe side.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi jamieb
A blood sugar reading that high is not normal and needs to be investigated quickly.  Someone without diabetes might register a high reading at about 15-20 minutes after drinking large amounts of sugar but the body would bring it down very quickly with extra insulin. It's unlikely they would have a blood sugar in the 20's though even then.  If you'd been taking high levels of steroids for the ulcerative colitis (or low levels long term) before the operation that can cause steroid induced diabetes, and the "white" diet often prescribed for those who have a stoma or a badly damaged colon is very high carb so that can prompt issues as well.  I would do two things, make an appointment first thing Monday and ask for tests, and avoid the jelly babies and sugary drinks just until you have seen the doc. If you feel very unwell in the interim don't mess around go to the out of hours doctor, a walkin centre or A&E.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2016)

Jamieb, you need sorting out urgently. I would suggest out of hours doctor or a&e today.


----------



## Radders (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi Jamie, please come back when you are able and let us know how you got on.


----------

